
Can I implement fast hashing functions like Cityhash, Farmhash, xxhash, - pplonski86
http://github.com/rurban/smhasher
======
rurban
This project is not about fast hashing functions but about its quality. Being
fast is easy, just make the hash function short. The less work, the faster.

The question is, how to make a fast hash function which is good enough.

